

FBI Gets Evidence in Student Webcam Scandal - elblanco
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/05/webcam-scandal-evidence/

======
jrockway
Excellent. I hope criminal charges come out of this investigation -- if
someone who orders "obscene" manga from Japan faces 15 years in prison for
doing so, someone who covertly installs photographic equipment in the bedrooms
of minors should get at least 1000.

(As a tangent, the message I take away from these trumped-up sentences is that
if you hate someone, never hack their email account. Just get drunk and
flatten them with your car. Much less prison time, and much less of a social
stigma...)

~~~
daten
"someone who covertly installs photographic equipment in the bedrooms of
minors should get at least 1000."

Why?

They should spend the rest of their life in jail for invading someone's
privacy? Is this to protect society or for revenge? Do you feel it's not
possible to teach the person why you think their actions were wrong and
release them back into society so they can continue to contribute positive
things? What if there really was no ill-intent? What if the software was
legitimately installed only for the purpose of recovering stolen property and
the images that were archived were done so only for that purpose or
accidently? Does the person responsible only have to serve a life sentence if
they had voyeuristic motivations?

~~~
skorgu
Personally I think they should spend the rest of their lives in jail for
systematically and repeatedly abusing the power they have over the minors
placed in their custody by society. Whether by ill intent or truly staggering
incompetence and poor judgment means little to me personally.

